# Fish Stew



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've posted this in the past... 

But it's a GREAT, easy and quick recipe.

Tonight I used a huge slab of fresh trigger I (yes) bought at a local seafood store.

EXCELLENT, quick and easy... 

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/dads_fish_stew/

Only difference, I "blanched" the ripe tomato first. My favorite chef told me that in most recipes it's better to blanch tomatoes, otherwise you end up with free floating skins. Nothing wrong with free floating skins except for getting stuck in your teeth a lot.

Google "blanch tomato" it takes about 5 minutes and is VERY easy.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Forgot to add a pic...

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

looks, sounds like it would be good, especially on these cold nights...we'll have to try it..thanks...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks really good , I need to try new recipes.
Thanks for the link also. I will try some of this fish stew soon.
eating out has been very disappointing lately.
wife says she doesn't like the food at the Shrimp basket now and says it is the oil that has been changed. so that is out.

I like that little homely place called Lost treasure at the corner of Dog Track and Blue Angle.
I always get the 1/2 Lb of White fish from the northern Pacific I think , and their hand made potato chips are great , good Salad and Captains wafers. even their Thousand Island Dressing taste like the real thing.

Try making Spaghetti with Bertolli Olive oil & Garlic Sauce and use the Ground white Turkey meat sometime . Its good and healthy . I use whole wheat spaghetti also. [ all at Wal-Mart ] I do not eat their meat but the ButterBall White Meat Turkey is good


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we do all that...and we know the owners of LTG...love the fish tacos...


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Jim T
That looks great and I will have to give it a try. I do chowder with fish stock and heavy cream. This looks a little healthier and just as tasty.
Dave


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jim that looks so tasty! I think ill try my hand at it this weekend


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i make fish stoup we call it that cause its not quite stew and not quite soup. i allways add leftover blue crabs that have been cooked spicy style. either from the night before or frozen. it adds that little extra touch and you get to eat with your fingers. wife and i love it we fix it once a month atleast yummy


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link Jim. I didn't try that one but I tried his recipe for Moqueca which is a brazilian fish stew. It was awesome!!! Best thing I have eaten in a while.


----------

